# Wv Ccw



## bl7205 (Dec 4, 2007)

Is there anyone around that can help me out with some WV CCW law specifications? Between the attorney general's web page and general state laws online, I'm flipping in circles. I've broken a traffic law or few in my day and would like to find someone who actually knew what they were talking about. Without hiring a lawyer that is.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Try here: http://www.handgunlaw.us/ 
Or here: http://www.usacarry.com/ 
Good luck with the "lawyerese".


----------

